# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما اعراب قوله تعالى: {إن هذان لساحران}

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

ما اعراب قوله تعالى: {إن هذان لساحران}
لان في ذلك كلام كثير لاهل النحو

----------


## الخزرجي

قرأ أبوعمرو البصري : (( إنَّ هذين لساحران ))
وعلى هذه القراءة تعرب الآية :
إنَّ : أداة نصب وتوكيد .
هذين : اسم إنّ منصوب بالياء لأنه مثنى .
لساحران : خبر إنّ مرفوع بالالف لأنه مثنى .
وقرأ حفص وابن كثير :(( إن هذان لساحران ))
وقرأ الباقون :(( إنَّ هذان لساحران )) بتشديد النون .
وعلى هاتين القراءتين أتى الاشكال ؛ لأن اسم إن وإنّ لابد أن يكون منصوبا وهنا أتى مرفوعا بالالف , فاستلزم التوجيه .
فممّا وجهوها به :
1- أنّ ((إن ))  بمعنى نعم , و (( هذان )) مبتدأ .
2- أن (( إن )) مؤكدة واسمها ضمير الشأن محذوف , و (( هذان )) مبتدأ , و (( لساحران )) خبر , وجملة (( هذان لساحران )) في محل رفع خبر إن .
3 _ إن (( إن )) مؤكدة و (( هذان )) اسمها منصوب بالألف على لغة الحارث بن كعب الذين يلزمون المثنى الألف في كل حال , ومنه قول الشاعر هوير الحارثي :
تزود منا بين أذناه طعنة   *** دعته إلى هابي التراب عقيم .
فجاء بالألف في (( أذناه )) في موضع الخفض .

----------


## الليبي أبو محمد

> هذين : اسم إنّ منصوب بالياء لأنه مثنى .
> 3 _ إن (( إن )) مؤكدة و (( هذان )) اسمها منصوب بالألف على لغة الحارث بن كعب الذين يلزمون المثنى الألف في كل حال , ومنه قول الشاعر هوير الحارثي :
> تزود منا بين أذناه طعنة   *** دعته إلى هابي التراب عقيم .
> فجاء بالألف في (( أذناه )) في موضع الخفض .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ الكريم الخزرجي : 
أظن  الصواب أن يقال : ( هذين ) اسم إنّ منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء . 
لأنه يجب التفريق بين الموضع الإعرابي للكلمة ، وبين علامة الإعراب ، فالعلامات هي مجرد دلالة على الموقع الإعرابي ، وفي هذه الحال فإن الموضع هو النصب لأنه اسم إن ، وعلامة الإعراب هي الياء . وقس على ذلك .  
أما ( (( هذان )) اسم إن منصوب بالألف على لغة الحارث بن كعب ) .
فهذا هو أرجح الآراء عند أغلب النحويين ، ولكن لا يقال : هو منصوب على الألف ، إنما هو مبني ، وأهل هذه اللغة يستعملونه مبنياً على الألف في جميع أحواله . والله أعلم .

----------


## الخزرجي

يعلم الله أنني شاركت هنا ليصوبني النحويون أمثالكم , فجزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لكم و بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## عبداللطيف منظور

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> وأهل هذه اللغة يستعملونه مبنياً على الألف في جميع أحواله . والله أعلم .


جزاكم الله خيرًا.
أظنُّ أنه يقال-والحالة هذه-: إنه مبنيٌّ على الكسرِ, والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لكم و بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمود بن عبد اللطيف

لشيخ الإسلام رسالة في ذلك...

----------

